# Got Hermit crabs?



## Sulcata_Sandy (Nov 16, 2013)

Anyone?

I have two, Mr Crabs and Patrick.



They are your typical pet store purple claw guys. I got them off a FB a, the usual "my kid is not into them anymore". I enjoy them, but I feel like the only adult on the planet that has Hermies. Am I weird? [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## T33's Torts (Nov 16, 2013)

I'll come clean,

Hermit crabs HATE me. 

And I hate them. 
----------
They pinch me, then die. I've read every book, every website. EVERYTHING. 
They just don't like me.


I saw some at Petco.. they have clear shells! (ArtificialArtificially made of course)


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Nov 16, 2013)

I think those clear shells are kinda rude. Give the guys some privacy! Sheesh!

Neither of mine have pinched. They are sweet. I have a hard time keeping their vivarium at 70% humidity, otherwise they have been "a pinch" to live with, HAHAHAHAHAAHAH


----------



## T33's Torts (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: RE: Got Hermit crabs?*



Sulcata_Sandy said:


> I think those clear shells are kinda rude. Give the guys some privacy! Sheesh!
> 
> Neither of mine have pinched. They are sweet. I have a hard time keeping their vivarium at 70% humidity, otherwise they have been "a pinch" to live with, HAHAHAHAHAAHAH



Lol!! Yeah. And they can't have direct sunlight either. No protection. Its a whimsical idea, but doesn't benefit the poor crab


----------



## prc93 (Nov 16, 2013)

I have a few hermit crabs as well, although I'll admit I use them as a cleaning crew. I put them in with my adult Greek tortoise and they help keep his home clean. Although the conditions are not ideal for the crabs, I make sure there is enough moisture for them in the bottom so they just burrow down and only surface to snack on whatever my tort leaves behind.


----------



## mainey34 (Nov 17, 2013)

I love hermit crabs. I put them in with my redfoots. My redfoots dont like them. And the hermit crabs dont like me. They never cleaned the cage. And no matter what i did, they always die on me. So now i give up...


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 17, 2013)

I tried a couple and had bad luck with them. Of course, I wasn't sure when I got them what kind of shape they were in.


----------



## tortugatamer (Nov 17, 2013)

We two for cage maintenance, they mostly just hangout in Rufus' hide but come out from time to time. They are way more active at night, and come out to snack on leftovers.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Nov 17, 2013)

I haven't put them in them in with any torts yet, but rather, I feed them "tortoise tootsie rolls". [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]

I've had them awhile now, and they seem healthy. I think they are crazy cute, and I love to watch how they feed and drink.


----------



## Pokeymeg (Nov 17, 2013)

I had a few off and on for a few years, until college. They're kind of fun and quirky like tortoises, but they honestly creep me out a bit. Especially when they change shells, eww. lol

So I don't have any now, but I DID have some as an adult


----------



## AZtortMom (Nov 17, 2013)

I had two, now I had one. His name is Poppett he is doing quite well despite my efforts my torts don't bother him at all. He just resurfaced after being MIA for 3 weeks. He does act as a clean up crew too. I have found him in so interesting places so you definetly have to make sure the lids are very secure on your enclosure [FLUSHED FACE][FLUSHED FACE]


----------



## Holycow (Nov 17, 2013)

I don't keep them but I do see them around the islands and coastal areas around far south FL. As mentioned before they are active mostly at night, and very busy- I've seen some about half a mile inland believe it or not! I never thought of keeping them with my tortoises though. I'm the type to worry about stupid megaremote possibilities, like one pinching a torts eye out. Ha!


----------



## Barista5261 (Nov 27, 2013)

I had one as a kid, pinched my finger and clamped down for dear life. Still have a scar from that [UNAMUSED FACE] 

But I just wanted to say that I LOVE your Spongebob pineapple hide! Did you name their vivarium Bikini Bottom? I think I am the only grown up that watches Spongebob.


----------



## luvpetz27 (Nov 27, 2013)

I have 2 and they are the great! They are so sweet and very social!  We let them out of their cage to explore often. It is scary that they cant breath if the cage is not humid. I mist a lot! Mine molt a lot too. The pet store did not tell us about molting. I had to research it.....kind of a big deal!! They should let everyone know that!! The sand/dirt has to b deep enough to molt bcuz the other crabs in the cage will eat them.....I always seperate mine when I see the molting signs. Ok, I have blabbed enough!!


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Nov 27, 2013)

I had bunches as a kid, so I made all this mistakes a million years ago, back before computers and internet. Eeeeek!

I'm in my 40's, so for me Spongebob is a new show. ðŸ˜
But I love it! Yep, totally SB theme on my crabitat. I mist mine twice daily, more if I'm home, and I pour water into the substrate to keep it moist underneath. I'm going to switch to coco coir next, with a sand side so they have both. I've seen some pretty amazing crabitats on a google search, so I'm going to work on mine. Guess it keeps me from buying more tortoises that I can't afford.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm looking for two new crabs, DANG they are difficult to find locally at anywhere other than Petco.
No luck on CL or Facebook groups, either.


----------



## T33's Torts (Nov 29, 2013)

*Re: RE: Got Hermit crabs?*



Sulcata_Sandy said:


> I'm looking for two new crabs, DANG they are difficult to find locally at anywhere other than Petco.
> No luck on CL or Facebook groups, either.



There we're two at the Pasadena Humane society a while back... got adopted REALLY fast... Have you checked pet harbor? Put in reptiles. Sometimes a few pop up


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Nov 29, 2013)

I caved...bought two Hermies from the dreaded Petco today. [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]

$2.99 each!!!! I did tell them nicely the fancy painted shells are toxic. They appreciated it and the two staff members said they are ugly anyway.


----------



## Barista5261 (Nov 29, 2013)

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> I caved...bought two Hermies from the dreaded Petco today. [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]
> 
> $2.99 each!!!! I did tell them nicely the fancy painted shells are toxic. They appreciated it and the two staff members said they are ugly anyway.




Yaaaaaaaaay! Name one Patrick. [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Nov 29, 2013)

The current Patrick might get confused. [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]

But I do need help with names. I got a huge one, missing an eye.
A tiny one.

Already have Patrick and Mr Crabs. Can't use Gary...that is my Sorento's name....he looks like a snail, so it stuck. [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND WINKING EYE]


----------



## T33's Torts (Nov 30, 2013)

*Re: RE: Got Hermit crabs?*



Sulcata_Sandy said:


> The current Patrick might get confused. [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]
> 
> But I do need help with names. I got a huge one, missing an eye.
> A tiny one.
> ...



Oooh! What about that ghost thingy that is missing an eye!! On spongebob!


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Nov 30, 2013)

I forgot about that character! I need to look him up.


----------



## T33's Torts (Nov 30, 2013)

*Re: RE: Got Hermit crabs?*



Sulcata_Sandy said:


> I forgot about that character! I need to look him up.



OMG SANDY!! YOU CAN CALL HIM PLANKTON!


Heehee


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Nov 30, 2013)

Plankton it is!!!

I'm working on a sign for my tank, calling it "The Chum Bucket"


----------



## T33's Torts (Nov 30, 2013)

*Re: RE: Got Hermit crabs?*



Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Plankton it is!!!
> 
> In working on a sign for my tank, calling it "The Chum Bucket"



That's so cute!! I was going to say, you could call the other one Sandy...but then I was like... yeah that may not work so well :dodgy:


http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_SpongeBob_SquarePants_characters

This web page has a whole mess of characters! Go to 'reoccurring characters' for a bunch more! I like Potty the Parrot.. You may need to go buy a bird!


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm still looking for more crabby nerds like me. [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]

I just updated the "Chum Bucket" to a larger facility. Mr Krabs, Patrick, Plankton and Slim have more acreage to explore and wreak havoc.

I've taken them off play sand and am using 100% Coco coir. It's doing a much better job of holding humidity around 80%. They seem to have an easier time of tunneling as well.

I most them twice daily, change food each night, and keep a Blacklight on 24/7 for low light and warmth.


----------

